

Show HN: Ditto.com - virtual fitting based online optical store - harigov

I am happy to announce to fellow hackers and Y combinators about our website launch today. We are trying to build real size 3D virtual fitting platform ditto.com for making it easier for our customers to purchase eye wear. Play with it, and let me know how you guys like it.
======
dougireton
first impressions:

1\. Very cool concept and good execution. Your site is well designed.

2\. On the homepage, it says "A ditto is a virtual you.", but it's not
immediately clear why I would want one. Maybe change the copy to "Create a
virtual you to try on glasses online." or something like that.

3\. I expected to be able to click on "Free RX Lenses", "Free Shipping and
Returns", and "Fresh Styles". This should take me to the "Learn more" links.

4\. When I went to create a Ditto, I was confused by the "You'll need a
(webcam) + (credit card). I almost bailed at this point because I thought I'd
have to pay to create a Ditto, which didn't make any sense.

5\. Otherwise, great job and keep up the good work.

~~~
harigov
Thanks for your thoughtful comments!

------
hackNightly
You guys are absolutely nailing the aspect of virtually trying on glasses. All
I could do was turn, look at my buddy and say "Man, do you see this
craziness?". Phenomenal work and best of luck in your endeavors!

~~~
harigov
Thank you!

------
chinnikrishna55
Really nice tool to see yourself with different eyeware.

